# Any MyLink radio updates recently?



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

If there has been one, I wonder what issues we would need to get the update


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I have the 8", but I had one done for phone connection issues. Both my iPhone and Android would sometimes fail to link up to AA/ACP when plugged into the USB.

It didn't help anything, though.


----------



## jsnowbordr47 (Aug 10, 2013)

Well, they are finally doing the update. Well, technically they were supposed to do it last Saturday, they had the car for the entire day. But they said the GM/Chevrolet server that has the update files was down... not sure why it took them the whole day to figure that out. But I'm here today, right now actually. 

I just hate how inconsistent GM/Chevrolet dealership service departments/personnel are. I'm convinced that had I been helped by my usual service advisor that I would not be getting this software update. I'm also convinced that as soon as my bumper to bumper warranty runs out that they'll be more than willing to look up and inform me that I need every little software update that is released and every little service bulletin that is released for this car. As I mentioned before,I had called previously to ask about recent software updates, he essentially told me that any software updates were irrelevant unless I was having issues. 

I bet when it runs out they'll suddenly deem my wind noise as excessive too.lol

Just frustrating and disappointing. But at least my radio will get one final update before warranty is out.


----------



## cohbraz (Dec 9, 2017)

jsnowbordr47 said:


> Well, they are finally doing the update. Well, technically they were supposed to do it last Saturday, they had the car for the entire day. But they said the GM/Chevrolet server that has the update files was down... not sure why it took them the whole day to figure that out. But I'm here today, right now actually.
> 
> I just hate how inconsistent GM/Chevrolet dealership service departments/personnel are. I'm convinced that had I been helped by my usual service advisor that I would not be getting this software update. I'm also convinced that as soon as my bumper to bumper warranty runs out that they'll be more than willing to look up and inform me that I need every little software update that is released and every little service bulletin that is released for this car. As I mentioned before,I had called previously to ask about recent software updates, he essentially told me that any software updates were irrelevant unless I was having issues.
> 
> ...


Are there any differences that you can tell with the update as far as menus, graphics, etc.?


----------



## jsnowbordr47 (Aug 10, 2013)

About that... yeah my radio was apparently broken or something and it wouldn't accept the software update. So, they installed a new radio last Saturday and they swear they did the latest update.

Well, come a few days later and I decide to listen to FM radio instead of my iPhone music, and I notice that the display now shows the frequency of the station and mhz, but does not show any radio station information. The old one did it, so this one should right? Well a good few minutes of searching and I can't find it. About 40 minutes on the phone with GM Infotainment technical support and they're thinking that either the dealership installed the wrong radio or that there's something wrong with this radio/the software.

So, it's back at the dealership... AGAIN..., this is the 3rd time I've brought my vehicle in for an infotainment related problem. I hope 3rd time is a charm.


----------



## cohbraz (Dec 9, 2017)

One of the times I picked my Cruze up from the dealer my radio was like that. There is a setting I found - I think it was in the Menu - Radio - RDS Information (On or OFF). It was set for off. I turned it on and that restored the song info, etc.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

cohbraz said:


> One of the times I picked my Cruze up from the dealer my radio was like that. There is a setting I found - I think it was in the Menu - Radio - RDS Information (On or OFF). It was set for off. I turned it on and that restored the song info, etc.


Mine was off when I took delivery of my car.


----------



## jsnowbordr47 (Aug 10, 2013)

Car is still at the dealership for this issue. Been there since 8:30am, it's now 3:05pm. Just got off the phone with the service advisor, he said he has no news, but if they can't figure it out today, they'll have me bring it back in again... I'm thinking, "really, keep the car at the dealership, give me a rental and fix the problem that you created in the first place..." My biggest problem is that I'm only available on the Saturdays to have this thing serviced. 

Once again, I think they're trying to postpone fixing my problem until after my bumper to bumper runs out so that they can then charge me.

I dunno, I love the cars that GM makes, but the customer service at their dealerships has got to be among the worst in the industry.


----------



## 91794 (Mar 25, 2015)

my 2017 cruze mylink has a weird failure mode where it won't link with the phone - it says "function not allowed while vehicle is moving". I will definitely be mentioning this to the dealer at the first oil change or whatever. 
Only other problem with the car so far is the top two elements of rear window defogger don't work.


----------



## jsnowbordr47 (Aug 10, 2013)

So, the latest MyLink update REMOVES the RDS functionality of the MyLink Radio. Just wanted to warn anyone. My car has been at the dealership since Tuesday, they installed ANOTHER brand new radio because GM tech support told them it's probably a defective or incorrect radio, the new radio showed the RDS information perfectly fine after installation, however, after they applied the new update, no more RDS. 

So, GM has taken away that feature from our radios, they didn't bother to notify/warn customers, the dealerships, or the people at the corporate tech support level. My dealer only found out about it today when they called to ask about it again. The dealer was told that in the future the feature may be put back in, but as of right now MyLink radios do not have RDS functionality.


With my luck it's going to happen after my bumper to bumper warranty runs out, so that's be about a $150 update...


----------

